# NYC Classical Venues?



## gardeniainbloom

Hi there, is any one from the NYC area? I just moved here. I'm looking for some good places to get a good drink and some good music. Any ideas?
I'm going to be heading to the Vivaldi on Feb. 18th to see Ten O'Clock classics
( Ronen Segev ), through a friend's reference. 
I'd appreciate any other suggestions!

-Gardenia-


----------

